# Interview with Nils Vigeland



## composersforum (Mar 8, 2012)

*Note to Note with Nils Vigeland*
Monday, February 27, 2012 • Interview: № 4-120205.
By Stanislava Evtushina

In June 2010, American composer and professor at the Manhattan School of Music Nils Vigeland took part in the 2nd International Music Festival "Contemporary Past" in St. Petersburg, Russia. To recap on this event, reMusik.org has asked Mr. Vigeland to answer a few questions about his own music and the musical influences of his past.


----------

